# Karaoke Machine



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

What is a good karaoke machine? Would like it to have a screen on it for the words. It will be a gift for my daughter but we will all use it as a family. Price no more than $200. Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you make the plunge yet? If so, which one did you get?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

No I have not bought one yet. I have to do a little more research before I make a purchase. I will let you guys know when I get it.


----------



## Sean O (Nov 29, 2009)

I know you are probably looking for an all-in-one machine.

What I have done in the past is use my Home Stereo and TV for karaoke.

The only thing you would have to buy is a Powered speaker and a mic or two.

Hook up a computer to your receiver. From there you can Youtube just about any song with the words karaoke at the end and find the title. You can also download/ buy CDs and play them with Realtime Player. Send the feed to your TV or Projector or put your lap top on a stand so that your back is not facing everyone and throw the image up on both monitors.. 

The second half you would probably have to buy. All you would need is a decent corded Mic and one powered speaker. 

Using a PC would save you lots of money and would be a sick setup. I have used this method at many home parties.

A PA that I would suggest is the Alesis Trans Active (or something similar). You can find them for under $200 and she will have a legit portable I pod player. It comes with one mic and you can hook up a second.
http://www.alesis.com/transactivelive










I am assuming you have all of the other equipment being a member on this forum.


----------



## Brad555 (Nov 12, 2012)

There is a concept of creating studio recordings that lack the lead vocal has been around for nearly as long as recording itself. Many artists, amateur and professional, perform in situations where a full band/orchestra is either logistically or financially impractical, so they use a "karaoke" recording; they are, however, the original artists.

________________________
http://www.leatherstock.co.uk/
http://www.tkdumps.com/70-640.html


----------

